# meetup.com



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

I was at the dog park the other day and met an owner with a Great Dane. After figuring out we had mutual Great Dane and Vizsla owner friends he suggested I check out meetup.com. He is part of a Great Dane meetup group coordinated through their website and thought I may be able to find more Vizsla adventures within a vizsla or pointer group. There are often posts on this forum about the GTA meetups which is pretty cool, and hopefully the meetup.com site will help others in different locations with similar interests in meeting fellow Vizslas and/or active dogs.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

i remember trying that a long time ago and did not find much success but a great idea and hope it works out!


----------

